# Schwerkraft nachrüsten



## breidi (27. Apr. 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin am überlegen ob ich meinen Schwimmteich (ca. 75-80.000l) etwas umbaue. Aktuell habe ich 3 Pumpen (12V) im Teich liegen.

12.000 Liter am Skimmer
10.000 Liter an der Sedimentfalle
6.000 Liter am Biofilter

Jetzt überlege ich, ob ich nicht auf Schwerkraft umstelle. Ich hatte es mir so vorgestellt, dass ich an der Stelle wo heute der Oase Biosys Wandskimmer steht 3 Folienflansche á 100mm einbaue.
1. für einen Rohrskimmer
2. für Bodenablauf 
3. für Reserve und zum absaugen

jeweils einen Zugschieber dran und alles in einen - ich hoffe das nennt man so - "Filterkeller"/"Sammelschacht" laufen lassen. Hier ebenso 3 Eingänge für die 3 Ausgänge, einen Bodenablauf für die Reinigung.

Dieser Sammelschacht soll aus PE geschweißt werden und ca. 2.000 Liter haben. 

Beim Aufbau würde ich auf euer Schwarmwissen bauen.

Was haltet ihr von de Idee?

Würde mich über konstruktive Vorschläge sehr freuen.

Grüße

Breidi


----------



## Zacky (27. Apr. 2019)

Hallöle.

Wenn Du eine Sedimentfalle und einen Skimmer bereits im Einsatz laufen diese doch mehr oder weniger über Schwerkraft. Die Sedimentfalle ist mit DN 75 ¿ (Ironie) doch am Pumpenschacht angeschlossen, oder !? Der Skimmer ist was für ein Modell? Schwimmskimmer?

Grundsätzlich ist die Idee gut, aber beim Bodenablauf sehe ich Probleme. Selbst wenn Du in die Teichwand entsprechende Anschlüsse DN 110 einbauen kannst, hast Du ja noch keinen Bodenablauf im herkömmlichen Sinne. Den Skimmeranschluss kann man so bauen, jedoch könnte es sein, dass der Anschluss in der Wand dann etwas zu hoch liegt.

Vielleicht könntest Du uns mit einer Skizze versorgen, wie Du das genau machen wolltest!?  Gerade bei den Höhen und dem Bodenablauf wäre dein aktueller Gedankengang wichtig.


----------



## breidi (28. Apr. 2019)

Sedimentfalle und Skimmer laufen über 2,5" gepumpt.

Grüße


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Breidi,
ich hab' leider einen viel kleineren Teich als Du, möchte dennoch ein paar Kommentare loswerden. Warum hast Du Dein Profil noch nicht aktualisiert? Beim ersten Lesen dachte ich: Was soll ein 2 m³-Schacht bei 6 m³ Teich ?
Ich selber habe einen Filterschacht mit Filtertonnen und Vorfilter. Ich habe meinen Schacht durch Baufehler und Blödheit schon dreimal geflutet , bin dennoch vom Prinzip der Wasserführung unterhalb Teichniveau überzeugt (läuft schon seit 10 Jahren ). Beide Zuläufe gehen gleich in meinen Trommelfilter, dessen "Vorkammer" nur wenige Liter groß ist. 
Das hat den scheinbaren Nachteil, dass der Wasserstand in der Vorkammer sehr stark schwankt, wie "durchlässig" der Trommelfilter gerade ist. Nachteilig hat sich das nicht ausgewirkt - im Gegenteil - das System reagiert bereits auf kleine Änderungen (Skimmer verstopft, Bodenabsaugung nahezu blockiert) ganz klar mit erhöhten Spülzyklen. Wenn Skimmer und die Fläche des Grobfilters vor dem Auslaß der Bodenabsaugung ausreichend dimensioniert sind, kann man in aller Ruhe auch mal ein paar Tage verreisen.
Bei einer großen Sammelkammer befürchte ich, dass dieses System träger ist, und es somit länger dauert, bis sich nach einer Änderung konstante Verhältnisse eingestellt haben. Das könnte ein Einregeln erschweren (geh' immer davon aus, dass im Falle einer Störung entweder die Pumpe nicht gearbeitet hat, und nach Neustart erst mal stationäre Verhältnisse schaffen muß, oder bei ungenügendem Zulauf aus Deinen Durchführungen die Kammer Wassermangel hat, und Du den Zulauf nachkorrigieren mußt, ohne dass der Skimmer ein paar Stunden später aufschwimmt). 
Eine große Pumpenkammer hat auch Vorteile, die sich aber nicht bei einer manuellen Einregelung der Zuläufe offenbaren.


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Apr. 2019)

Breidi begann doch schon vor fast 4 Jahren und bekam sicher damals auch ein paar konstruktive Vorschläge.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/projekt-schwimmteich-läuft-aber-fragen.45322/

Leider wurden wie damals schon vermutet wurde keine Bodenabläufe eingebaut....leider der Klassiker...


----------



## breidi (30. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Thorsten,

wie du siehst bin ich nun genau bei deinem damaligen Vorschlag gelandet.;-) und zum Teil schon umgesetzt.

Mittlerweile ist der Bodenablauf (Naturagart Sedimentfalle) schon drin und liegt mit 2,5" beim Skimmer (Oase Biosys). Alles ist unterhalb der Verbundmatten und Vermörtelung. Durch im Teich liegende Pumpen geht das ganze durch einen Grobfilter in den Filtergraben. Nun kommt der Punkt mit den 3x 110er Durchführungen.

Hier mal ein paar Bilder der einzelnen "Ausbaustufen":

Meine eigentliche Frage dreht sich nun um genau die Durchführungen aus der Folie sowie den Schwerkraftfilter um diesen Tipp ebenfalls umzusetzen.

Also konkret folgende Fragen:

1. welche Foliendurchführung könnt ihr empfehlen?
2. Welchen Absperrhahn
3. Wie würdet ihr in den Filter gehen? Möglichst tief oder ist das egal?

Viele Grüße


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Apr. 2019)

1.)
Die 2,5" Verrohrung des BA / Sedimentfalle vermindert ein sinnvolles Einbinden in "Schwerkraft".
Da gehen vermutlich in sinnvoller Pegelabsenkung nur 5m³/h durch....und jetzt ist "Beton" drüber. Der Klassiker...leider- aber Du bist ja nicht alleine..

2.)
Wenn Du irgendwo oben am Rand jetzt 3 Flansche DN 100 setzt, dann müssen da auch 2 Rohre DN 100 zum Boden gehen...und eines zum z.B. Rohrskimmer.
Wie willst Du die 2 Rohre zum Boden dann "verstecken" / einbauen....??

Zumal die Flansche dann ggf. ziemlich weit oben sind. Wieviel cm unter OK Wasser?
Gehst Du mit den ´Rohren dann weiter müssten sie zum Filter hin noch etwas "ansteigen" vom Gefälle her um Luftblasen im Rohr zu vermeiden. Dann wäre nämlich Schluss mit Durchfluss!
3.)
Wenn Du zum Filter hin von den Flanschen mit dem Gefälle nach unten musst, dann empfehle ich dort am höchsten Punkt einen KG Abzweig- kann beim Reinigen helfen und dort kann am höchsten Punkt die Luft entweichen.
Ich habe das damals.. auch so gebaut mit zwei entgegengesetzten 45° Abzweigen am höchsten Punkt der Saugleitungen...
4.)das gleiche wie immer. 3 Saugleitungen DN 100 mit je ca. 10m³/h macht 30m³/h die auch durch einen passenden Filter durch müssen und auch die passende Pumpe/ Pumpleistung
5.) Rückläufe
ebenfalls wie Saugleitungen dimensioniert und unter OK Wasser irgendwo am Rand per Flansch durch.

Wenn es konsequent werden soll, dann muß jetzt vermutlich an einigen Stellen die Vermörtelung aufgeklopft werden...
Habe ich auch schon hinter mir für die Nachrüstung eines Rücklaufes...

Ansonsten sieht der Teich so wie er jetzt ist um Welten besser aus, als die Steinwüste vor 4 Jahren!
Da habt ihr ja richtig viel umgebaut.
Das Wasser sieht auch OK aus....ist jetzt die Frage nach Aufwand und Nutzen.


----------



## breidi (30. Apr. 2019)

Hallo Thorsten,

zu 1: das ist mir bewusst. Ist aber heute auch schon so und funktioniert. Sicher wäre 75 oder 100 direkt am Bodenablauf besser aber wie du richtig schreibst ist nun Beton drauf :-(

zu 2: ich gehe ca. 30/40cm unter der Wasserlinie durch die Folie - so der Plan. Deswegen ja auch die Frage nach guten Folienflanschen. Die Rohre haben zum Filter dann nurnoch Gefälle.

zu 3. wenn ich alles unterhalb der Wasserlinie habe -bekomme ich dann trotzdem ein Problem mit der Luft im Rohr? Reinigen ist ein guter Tipp - danke!

zu 4: Dauerhaft nutzen will ich eigentlich nur den Bodenablauf - wie du schreibst wird ja wegen der 2,5" nicht mehr als 5.000 Liter durchkommen. Den Skimmer würde ich voll mit 15.000 ziehen lassen und das dritte Rohr würde ich als Reserve und zum "Saugen" nehmen. Ich plane also mit 20-30.000 Liter. Die Frage wäre ob eine DM Vario bzw. zwei gut wären.

zu 5. Zurück in den Teich geht es durch die beiden Filtergräben und einen separaten Einlauf.

Das Wasser ist nahezu immer klar. Es geht hier sicherlich ein stückweit ums "basteln" und um Betriebssicherheit wegen den Pumpen aus dem Teich und hinter einem Grobfilter.

Danke schonmal für deine Antworten. Was würdest du für Foliendurchführungen empfehlen?

Grüße


----------



## ThorstenC (30. Apr. 2019)

breidi schrieb:


> Hallo Thorsten,
> 
> zu 1: das ist mir bewusst. Ist aber heute auch schon so und funktioniert. Sicher wäre 75 oder 100 direkt am Bodenablauf besser aber wie du richtig schreibst ist nun Beton drauf :-(
> Eine mir bestens bekannte Situation...
> ...



Ich pers.....würde irgendwie versuchen konsequent einen BA nachzurüsten.
Mittig im Teich..KG 125....oder gar KG 160- je nach Wunsch....
Mit einem KG 160 BA und einem KG 125 Skimmer- Verrohrung kannst Du entspannt 30m³/h umwälzen.

Vielleicht....steifenweise den "Panzer" vorsichtig aufflexen, und nach Einbau von BA, Rücklauf Flanschen etc. wieder einsetzen........
Bevorzugt an einer "faltenarmen" Folienstelle.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo Breidi,
in nur einem einzigen Punkt würde ich Thorsten widersprechen, in allen anderen Dingen lese ich gerne von ihm, und lerne dabei . Man sollte einen Bodenablauf auch unterhalb der Wasserlinie durch den teich geführt bekommen. Das Rohr in den Teich zu kaschieren, ist klar - dazu gibt es sicher viele Möglichkeiten. Ein Bogen, in dem sich Luftblasen sammeln können, die den Durchfluß behindern können, ergibt sich durch eine solche Konstruktion. Mit einer Entlüftungsbohrung an der höchsten Stelle, die sich auf Teichseite unterhalb Wasserniveau befindet, umgeht man diese Problematik. Dass über diese Öffnung auch rein theoretisch ein wenig Wassser angesaugt wird, halte ich für mehr als vertretbar.
Ich habe bei mir einfache Folienfansche mit Innotec eingeklebt, und bin damit zufrieden. In die Flansche selbst läßt sich PVC-Rohr einkleben (ich hab's mit Innotec getan, hab' also nicht für jedes Detail einen anderen Kleber gewählt, es gibt da viele Alternativen, die alle funktionieren sollten).
Mit der Umsetzung über ein gleichmäßiges Gefälle in nicht zugänglichen Bereichen solltest Du Dir keine neue Problemzone holen.


----------



## breidi (1. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

danke euch. Ich werde mal schauen wegen des BA mit 75/100. In der Mitte macht bei mir nur wenig Sinn weil der Teich zu einer Seite stark abfällt.

ich werde berichten.

Grüße


----------

